# [SOLVED] My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired



## ifta2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello and greetings to all.

My name is Jeff and from my brief overview of this site it is apparent that there are many computer masters in hereray:

Here is my problem and I would be most gratefull for any assistance.

Several days ago my Toshiba Laptop simply stopped connecting to the internet. We have At&T Uverse and they provided us with a wireless router. Up until three days ago I was able to connect wirelessly to the network without problem. Suddenly it stopped connecting and I only have "local" access. I have tried hooking my laptop up directly to the modem to no avail. I have done several deep scans with SystemSuite7 professional to no avail. I have noticed that my home website keeps re-setting to www.search.conduit.com None of the deep scans that I have done for viruses and/or spyware have shown anything harmfull...yet I am always left with a large number of unscanned files.

Any tips and/or info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jeff

p.s. I apologize in advance for any annoying lay terms I may have used that may frustrate experts with my NEWBIE terms. I will do my best to provide as much information as possible...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>PING 66.102.9.99

Pinging 66.102.9.99 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 66.102.9.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>PING 66.102.9.99

Pinging 66.102.9.99 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 66.102.9.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>PING google.co.uk
Ping request could not find host google.co.uk. Please check the name and try aga
in.

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

UVERSE:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.163.193] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
COMMANDCENTER <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
COMMANDCENTER <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CommandCenter
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter UVERSE:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-B5-2A-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6812:62d2:1a87:a3c1%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.163.193(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301998696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-2B-93-5D-00-1E-68-B3-CB-0C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-B3-CB-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5BEC08DD-6683-47CB-BBF1-FD23DFA3A
63A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0B152769-DC34-4A36-B658-63C0CD6AF
78D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>PING 66.102.9.99^A^A

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>:4-dontkno


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Your *Local Area Connection Node IP Address *and your *UVerse node IP Address* shows that your *DHCP Server* (your wireless *Router*, The *Default Gateway*) is not sending IP Addresses to the computers. Have you setup the ATT Wireless Router with the installation CD? You either have to do that or you have to log into the Router by typing it's IP Address into a browser and manually set it up. Make sure that it has DHCP Enabled. And it has the correct user name (Email address) and Password. 
First try restarting the modem and the Wireless router. Wait till all the lights are on. Then restart the computer then do *ipconfig /all *command again.


----------



## ifta2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

spunk.funk

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my problem. I really appreciate it.

Here is my update in regards to your response: I apologize in advance if I am providing bits of unnecessary information. I am trying to explain the situation in my best caveman-like rudimentary understanding of Computers.

I have never set up the ATT Wireless Router with the installation CD. From day one my laptop simply found the network and I was able to connect to it instantly and then simply input the password. I did this once when we first got the Uverse and have never had to repeat it. I've been able to do this with several different laptops; let the wireless card in the laptop discover the network; input the password and connect to the internet.

I do not have a Installation CD by the way.

I have also tried connecting the laptop directly to the router via an ethernet cable. This does not work either. Everytime I type the IP Address of the router into my address bar I get the same Page Not Found message.

What concerns me is that I've gone to several Starbucks and other wireless hotspots. My laptop will detect the networks but only connect to them locally. 

I tried restarting the Wireless Router again (I can't seem to find a separate modem; do you know if the ATT UVERSE wireless box also houses a modem? Please forgive my ignorance if this question makes you want to pull your eyes out. All I know is that the Coaxial cable goes right into the Uverse Wireless Router box. (This box has the ip address as well as network key and passwords written on the housing of the Wireless router).

Here are the results of the ipconfig /all command after restarting the wireless router, waiting till the lights are on and restarting my computer: (thank you in advance for your patience with a caveman).
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CommandCenter
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter UVERSE:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-B5-2A-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6812:62d2:1a87:a3c1%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.163.193(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301998696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-2B-93-5D-00-1E-68-B3-CB-0C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-B3-CB-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5BEC08DD-6683-47CB-BBF1-FD23DFA3A
63A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0B152769-DC34-4A36-B658-63C0CD6AF
78D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\His Royal Majesty>


----------



## ifta2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Also, as of right now I have enable the IP Routing in Vista via the regedit feature and I still have no connection to the internet; just local access.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Hello ifta2004,

You have mentioned this. It looks like your AT&T Device is a combo Modem/Router.


> I have tried hooking my laptop up directly to the modem to no avail.


Do you have another laptop or computer that you can hook up directly to the Modem and see if you can connect or not?

Have you contacted your ISP?


----------



## ifta2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Thank you very much 2xg for responding. Just a few moments ago I stumbled across a suggestion to uninstall Norton from my laptop. Lo and behold, as soon as I did that I was finally able to connect again to the web.

Do you possibly know why Norton would have caused this? I used it for over two years without a hitch. 

Thank you again for your time!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Norton has been known for these issues. 2 years with no issue, that's great and just now became an issue. Common issue for a lot of Norton Users.


> Do you possibly know why Norton would have caused this? I used it for over two years without a hitch.


You may replace it with MSE, it's an excellent product.


----------



## ifta2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

Thanks very much 2xg for the info re: Norton...very interesting indeed! I am in the process of downloading MSE...thanks for the tip...you have helped educate a caveman!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My laptop will not connect wirelessly or wired*

You're Welcome.

Glad that we could assist.


----------

